# Micro nutrients ?



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

What, how much, and how often are you applying. I've used lesco and fertilome but not just getting that dark dark green I've been trying to achieve


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Outside of which cultivar of grass you have, dark green is just iron.

Do you know your soil pH? 
As when your pH is too high, iron from the soil isn't available and you would have to do foliar application to get a good result.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Macro nutrients (especially pH, Iron, and Nitrogen) will be the main drivers of color. If they are optimized and you still feel the color is lacking, then playing with micro nutrient levels may be worth adjusting, but they are the last thing to tweak. Using a fertilizer with micros or something like N-ext micro green won't hurt and may help.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

San said:


> Outside of which cultivar of grass you have, dark green is just iron.
> 
> Do you know your soil pH?
> As when your pH is too high, iron from the soil isn't available and you would have to do foliar application to get a good result.


Ph is possibly the culprit, I did a major adjustment(1200 lbs 20,000sq) 
I'm getting my soil test a little after I do my first major feeding because I'm curious to see levels after I apply instead of before
I was doing foliar, but still not great results


----------

